# CRT owners



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

Are there any CRT owners out there that would give up their crt for a digital at this time or within the next year? I have owned a lot of projectors in my time ,from DLP's ,LCD's ,DILA's ,and CRT's. I like the ruby ,pearl ,Z4 and the 900U ,but my love is a film look so i went back to my old buddy the CRT. Is there any digital's out there that has a film look ,no rainbow ,no screen door ,good saturation ,real contrast ratio ,and goes not look real animated?


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

I was very impressed with the Sony VP-100 (Ruby?) when I saw it displayed.

I held my hand in front of the picture to see if I could notice a shadow from my hand on the black scenes, and I could not.

While it's out of my price range, and more expensive than a used 9" CRT with Calibration, It certainly showed promise for the lcos/Dila technology. If they could couple this with a high powered LED light source, I think we'd have an acceptible long term replacement for the trusty old CRT.


----------

